# what monster rod holders to order??



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

HEY GUYS, what size holders should I get? Mostly anchor fishing for cats, probably do some drifting AS Well.

Also might do some occasional saugeye trolling.

Is that guy pretty good about shipping quickly? I emailed them this morning early but haven't heard back yet.

thanks


----------



## santacat (Jun 7, 2017)

mashunter18 said:


> HEY GUYS, what size holders should I get? Mostly anchor fishing for cats, probably do some drifting AS Well.
> 
> Also might do some occasional saugeye trolling.
> 
> ...


can't go wrong with his 45


mashunter18 said:


> HEY GUYS, what size holders should I get? Mostly anchor fishing for cats, probably do some drifting AS Well.
> 
> Also might do some occasional saugeye trolling.
> 
> ...


i have his 33/45 rod holders they are GREAT this holder leaves you with options for different kinds of trolling. i also have the 33 rod holders and the monster rod bank holder. All are so HD you will be leaving these to your great grand children! Honestly. BUY won't be sorry.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I ended up talking to Steve there and went with some 33/45

I fished with mike Mitchell in guntersville/wheeler lake Alabama this year, and those rod holders were nice for the 40+ pounders we were catching.


----------

